# Custom frames for under $1000?



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

I am a bit of a a freak. I am 5'6" tall with 32 inch cycling inseam. This means that I have long legs (and arms) for my height. 

So, I have been considering getting a custom bike built, but I am not made of $$$.

Are there any quality builders that will build a custom frame for less than a grand?


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Here's two*

Curtlo
Tom Teesdale

I've heard generally good things about both of them. Curtlo makes only steel frames, while Teesdale makes both steel and aluminum frames.

I'm sure there are others out there as well.

But what makes you think that being 5' 6" with a 32" makes you a freak? Is 32" your pants inseam, or is it your inside leg length (i.e. actual leg length, crotch to floor in bare feet)? I'm not quite 5' 7" with a 32.5" leg length, and I don't have much problem fitting on standard geometry frames. In fact, although my leg length is just slighly longer than average for my height, I find that most frames have too short a top tube for my preferences! My latest bike has a 53cm seat tube, 55cm top tube, and 12cm stem (and standard 10cm reach drop handlebars)


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

Mark McM said:


> But what makes you think that being 5' 6" with a 32" makes you a freak?


Shhh. A 52cm frame fits me pretty well without making crazy weird adjustments. I am trying to justify the purchase of yet another bike to my wife. And appaerently, you and I both have long legs considering our height. 

Thanks for the links.


----------



## ashwinearl (Feb 22, 2004)

freezin_is_the_reason said:


> I am a bit of a a freak. I am 5'6" tall with 32 inch cycling inseam. This means that I have long legs (and arms) for my height.
> 
> So, I have been considering getting a custom bike built, but I am not made of $$$.
> 
> Are there any quality builders that will build a custom frame for less than a grand?


some more:

Alan Wanta
www.wantaframes.com

Waltworks

Gunnar (custom up charge puts you a little over $1k)


I think Ticycles-Dave Levy lowest custom is $995

Spicer can get you a custom Ti (Chi-ti import) for $900 I think.

Nelson Titanium is custom US Ti for $1200

Rocklobster lowest custom is $995 I think.

Once you get to $1k the number of builders open to you grows significantly.
Under $1k and it gets scarce. But keep in mind that any tubing upgrades that may be required for your given size, function, desired frame weight, and paint choices could add 1-3hundred to your price. this might bring you closer to the price of another builder that already includes some of those things in his price.

All the builders mentioned are going to produce great frames regardless of the price. But you may want to pay more attention to more sublte things besides price. 

I'm going through the whole process right now and have been documenting everything here:
http://ashwinearl.blogspot.com/2006/04/going-custom-introduction-and-index.html

it might help you in your decision process


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

ashwinearl said:


> some more:
> 
> I'm going through the whole process right now and have been documenting everything here:
> http://ashwinearl.blogspot.com/2006/04/going-custom-introduction-and-index.html
> ...


Wow! That is some really great info on your BLOG. I have only made it through a portion of your story and already I am thinking about things that I had not previously considered. That should be required reading for anyone considering a custom build.


----------

